# Working when you're SIIIICK!



## rebekah (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, I work at Mellow Mushroom (pizza restaurant)..
anyhow I have been sick for about 2 weeks now (bronchitis, pneumonia, strep?! who knows!) my doctor thought I just had a ''cough'' at first and i never went back to her but lately i've been coughing so hard that I've been practically throwing up (TMI sorry!) and my lymph nodes in my neck are so swollen.

I know that if I call in sick today (HALLOWEEN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  they are going to think that I'm just trying to get out of work to party.

Even though I'm going to the doctor and I'm going to get a note and everything is it right that I'm scared that I'm going to lose my job?

And do you really want your waitress coughing everywhere (I cough under my shirt but it still doesnt help) and having a sniffley nose? I didn't think so! I had one customer complain the other day, the same day that my lymph nodes swelled up so much that I could barely talk and I was almost drooling.

ANYHOW i'm terrified to call in sick, can you guys give me some moral support!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2007)

I know that if I where a customer, i would be pretty upset if you were my waitress. This is one of my BIGGEST pet peeves - people not using common sense about spreading their sickness in public. People who cough (usually right in your face) without placing their hand over their mouth, or dragging their sick kids out.  Doctors make announcements every year about this and still people don't listen. God forbid if someone had sars, TB, or any other numerous highly contagious diseases.
I would go to the ER or another doctor if you are still this sick by now...you sound like you are pretty miserable. Most restaurant owner, I would think, would rather not have you working that sick. Get better!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm sure your boss has seen you sick and will know you aren't faking it. Seriously, don't work. Especially if you're in the food industry!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2007)

Just get a note from your doctor.  Like Hilly said, I'm sure that they have noticed you are sick.  Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't go to the ER. A bad cold is not an emergency,and deservedly,you will wait hour to be seen and might get told that you should have seen a doctor.....Where are you ? In Athens or Atlanta? I know Athens has a few public health clinics that are fast and cheap (based on ability to pay). The University has a clinic if you are a student. Don't waste your time in the ER. Drink lots of water,and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks guys it turned out that I have a bad sinus infection, I did get a doctors note but they pretty much fired me anyway!!

Oh well I don't want to work for people like that anyway!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 4, 2007)

What the hell??  Just because you were sick???  Yeah, you'd be better off somewhere else.


----------



## meiming (Nov 4, 2007)

wow that sucks! Get well soon and perhaps this is the door opening so a better window opens that doesn't give you so much grief!


----------

